# Polizeihund kann Liegestütze (1xVid)



## Marco2 (28 Nov. 2017)




----------



## comatron (30 Nov. 2017)

Das ist für einen Hund auch einfacher, als z.B. für einen Bullen - weil er leichter ist.


----------

